
Girl born with half a brain retains full vision - robg
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17489-girl-with-half-a-brain-retains-full-vision.html
======
pmichaud
The brain is remarkable in children. I lost my right eye in an accident when I
was 7, and of course I can't see from that side, but I /do/ have perfect depth
perception. I use shadows, relative object sizes, and parallax to get the data
I lose without binocular vision.

~~~
pygy
When I was an intern, I witnessed, helpless, a newborn losing most of his left
hemisphere in the first hours of his life because of a massive meningeal
hemorrhage (he's hemophiliac). He was only left with an atrophic, gliotic
frontal lobe (and an intact right hemisphere).

It was 5 years ago. Today, he can walk, use both hands, speaks two languages
and has a normal mental development. He's paretic (reduced force) on the right
side and a bit temperamental, but he should live a quasi-normal life (he will
have some difficulties at sport).

That's just amazing :-)

------
insert_nick
It's called neuroplasticity. I've read "The brain that changes itself" by
Norman Doidge and it uncovers a whole new world.

------
upinsmoke
fascinating read. thanks.

------
santacruz
hacker news

------
dryicerx
Brain == FPGA ?

------
uptown
I thought they all came that way...

